# Inner Diameter of Magnum 350 Hose?



## bmcd308

My Magnum 350 uses 5/8 inch hose. Is that inner diameter or outer diameter? It's hard to tell using a ruler.


----------



## bmcd308

In case someone else ever finds this via search, it is 5/8 inner diameter, which is the same as 16 mm (16/22 is the metric ID/OD equivalent).


----------

